# K2 T1 Boots



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for sharing

now tell us how you killed that bear


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you recommend a boot to anyone regardless of foot shape or foot problems? WOW!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't forget.. he also might return them


----------

